# Win 8 &amp; 7 Dual-Boot 2 Festplatten



## TheName (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne ein Dual-Boot von Windows 8 und 7 auf 2 Festplatten einrichten (SSD & HDD). Dazu hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen.

Hier eine Übersicht über mein System, wie es sein soll und wie es zurzeit aussieht.

HDD:


40 MB große primäre Partition (MBR?)
Recovery-Partition (AKTIVE Systempartition [laut "Computerverwaltung])
Win 7 Pro (OEM vorinstalliert)
SSD


Win 8 (noch nicht installiert)
Ich hätte dazu noch ein paar Fragen:




Wenn ich Windows 8 auf der SSD installiere, wird dann eine neue MBR (Boot-Partition) auf der SSD erstellt oder wird die alte MBR auf der HDD überschrieben.
Wenn die MBR auf der HDD *überschrieben *wird, muss dann die HDD auf der Bootreihenfolge als erstes gebootet werden, also auf der Bootreihenfolge ganz oben stehen?
Auf der HDD ist eine Recovery-Parition über die Windows 7 gestartet wird (glaube ich), damals als ich die Recovery-Partition gelöscht habe, konnte ich Windows 7 nicht mehr starten (Reperaturendatenträger konnte auch nicht weiterhelfen). Könnte die Recovery-Partition ein Hindernis für den Dual-Boot sein?
Erhalte ich während der Installation von Windows 8 einen Hinweis / Feedback, dass er Windows 7 auf Partition X auf der HDD Y gefunden hat?
Ich danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

zu 1: weiß ich nicht ^^ 

zu 2: ja, dann muss sicher die HDD ganz oben stehen.

zu 3: wenn Du das inzwischen neu installiert hast und win7 normal bootet, dann sollte das an sich kein Problem mehr sein.

zu 4: das müsste auf jeden Fall so sein, bzw. es kommt halt eine Meldung, dass ein altes Windows gefunden wurde und was Du machen willst, dann müsstest Du wählen, dass das alte bestehen bleiben soll, dann kommst Du zum Menü für die Auswahl des Installtionsortes von win8, wo du die SSD angeben kannst.



Ich bin aber nicht 100% sicher, ob das überhaupt geht mit zwei Windows auf zwei getrennten Laufwerken ^^


----------



## TheName (27. Juni 2013)

Danke für deine Hilfe 



Herbboy schrieb:


> zu 3: wenn Du das inzwischen neu installiert hast und win7 normal bootet, dann sollte das an sich kein Problem mehr sein.



Als ich die Recovery-Partition gelöscht habe, musste ich mein PC via Recovery-DVD auf Fabrikzustand wiederherstellen, also die Recovery-Partition habe ich immer noch. ^^

In der Computerverwaltung ist die "Recovery-Partition" die *Systempartition *und die *AKTIVE Partition*, ich glaube ich habe mich ein wenig verzettelt, dann müsste meine Recovery-Partition dann auch die MBR sein, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

An sich ja, aber wenn jetgzt win8 die mbr nur verändert, könnte das trotzdem gehen. Was Du auch machen könntest: normalerweise kann man win7 auch "normal" installieren, wenn Du eine passende normale win7-CD/DVD nimmst und einen Key zu Deinem PC hast. Hast Du da nen key parat?


----------



## TheName (27. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich ja, aber wenn jetgzt win8 die mbr nur verändert, könnte das trotzdem gehen. Was Du auch machen könntest: normalerweise kann man win7 auch "normal" installieren, wenn Du eine passende normale win7-CD/DVD nimmst und einen Key zu Deinem PC hast. Hast Du da nen key parat?



ja habe ich, bleiben bei der Installation dann noch alle Programme und Windows (Systemsteuerung)- Einstellungen vorhanden?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

Nee, das muss dann alles neu. Da würdest Du halt vorher die Festplatte komplett neu partitionieren, damit die Recovery-Sektion auch ganz weg ist.


Brauchst Du denn win8? Es gibt ja an sich keinen Grund, wenn man win7 hat, win8 zu nehmen.


----------



## TheName (27. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nee, das muss dann alles neu. Da würdest Du halt vorher die Festplatte komplett neu partitionieren, damit die Recovery-Sektion auch ganz weg ist.
> 
> 
> Brauchst Du denn win8? Es gibt ja an sich keinen Grund, wenn man win7 hat, win8 zu nehmen.


 
Windows 8 habe ich schon (als DVD). Ist es eigentlich möglich den Ordner "Boot" und die boot.mgr zu verschieben? Dann könnte ich diese aus der "Recovery-Partition" und ein eigene Partition verschieben.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung, vlt liets das hier später noch ein User, der sich mit so was besser auskennt ^^


----------

